# Anyone else's pup "talk back"?



## Jinxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Some of you read that I recently got Nevada. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, or if I'm doing anything wrong at all. But if you go to tell her no, redirect her if she's biting/nipping, or anything else she doesn't want to do at that moment, she starts barking and talking and it can go on forever..last incident she didn't stop for almost 15 minutes!

I've tried redirecting her w/ toys, tug, putting her to bed and walking away, tell her "hush" (That made it 20x worse LOL!)

Any tips or advice or is this just a general phase and she's finding her voice and exploring her boundaries?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My husky talks back for a few seconds. Zeeva, NEVER...

I would continue doing whatever disrupts the behavior i.e. redirecting as you mentioned and ignoring...

Hopefully she'll grow out of it. But for a few seconds it's really cute. More than that, not so much!


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 14, 2011)

lol exactly! 
Reno was and is so different, calm, mellow, has an off switch..not Nevada!

They haven't been introduced yet as he's off with daddy at work for the month of August..Was hoping to get a little bit of training in w/ her before they get back, but I feel like I'm failing miserably! We've already went through one crate because while I was at the dr's this morning she somehow managed to bend or chew through two of the bars..the bars are there, just no longer where they are supposed to be. 
In the time it took me to take out the garbage to the curb (we are on a city lot so it's straight from the side of the house to the street) she managed to climb over the baby gate somehow..

Aye, aye aye..I'm starting to get scared LOL!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Jinxie said:


> I feel like I'm failing miserably!


You are not failing. It just takes time  And crate training is difficult. It has to be done in increments. My Zeeva still gets out of her crate. It makes me miserable too! But we work on it and I get feedback here which really helps. Plus google is my best friend


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sometimes dogs are just talkers..all of my 3 talk all the time...mumbles, grumbles, barks, moans, etc. My guys talk to eachother, to us, to their toys, to things we say, and to get our attention, and sometimes jut to talk. The puppy stage of "arguing" back will eventually lessen. She is just venting her fustrations on what she wanted to do vs you telling her no. Redirect, give her toys, or break into a teaching lesson like sit or lay down and then treat. She quickly realize i bark mommy/daddy get mad but then when im quiet and do what they say sit, down etc I get a yummy for my belly. You can also use this time to teach "quiet". When she starts this on going barking pick a comman like "quiet" and when shes quiet even for a second treat, then take longer to treat as she stays quiet longer...eventually all you will have to say is quiet and then go about your business.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

mine still talks back he's 11 months old now..


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

Neither of my dogs talk back at all, however, my cat thinks she rules the house and has no problem giving me lip


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Felix talks back ALL the time. No barking though. He really only barks when there's a TRUE threat present. But when I tell him to do something he moans about it the entire time he's doing it. He's also been known to punch me in the face (not even lying) if he can reach it and knock my cell phone out of my hand. He's quite the character but I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The worst thing you can do to her is ignoring. As soon as she does it, you turn your back on her and walk away. it keeps you calm as well. 
Or, instead of telling her "No", tell what you want her to do. "No" puts them in a vacuum like "Now what?" In your case: talking back.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Nala talks back all the time.. I have to do everything possible not to bust out laughing because I am trying to correct her.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My first GSD was a big time "talker". The others to varying degrees. I've missed it. I hope to hear it again.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

My pup talks back less to me, but yeah he does talk back to the other family members. I think it has to do with dominance, who he considers higher up in the pack hierarchy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I learned from my Alpha dog that back talkers to him, if they dared, were put into place so I learned from him that back talking is disrespectful, even in "dog".
But human corrections make it worse. I swear by ignoring her/him.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Jinxie said:


> Some of you read that I recently got Nevada. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, or if I'm doing anything wrong at all. But if you go to tell her no, redirect her if she's biting/nipping, or anything else she doesn't want to do at that moment, she starts barking and talking and it can go on forever..last incident she didn't stop for almost 15 minutes!
> 
> I've tried redirecting her w/ toys, tug, putting her to bed and walking away, tell her "hush" (That made it 20x worse LOL!)
> 
> ...


Some GSD's just backtalk. Hmmm come to think of it all of my GSD's have backtalked. My 10 yr old guy has gone beyond the backtalk and just ignores if you are not directly in his line of sight.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thor doesn't backtalk so much as he just talks. All the time. I've never had such a vocal, noisy dog before. It's a good thing we don't live in an apartment or condo.


----------



## Jinxie (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, helps to know I'm not "alone." As the days go by I'm learning she is just a noisy pup. Whether she's inside/outside, playing with her toys etc. She just always "talks" lol. It's as though she's learning she has a voice.


----------

